# Clear Creek Canyon road closure



## mikehs (Jun 13, 2005)

Regarding the rock slide yesterday about 10 miles up Clear Creek Canyon. the DOT expects the road will be closed to thru traffic for some time. The question is - Will they allow boaters to drive part way up from Golden to shuttle for Lower Clear Creek and/or Black Rock??? Anyone have an idea as to how strict they usually are with this kinda thing? Thanks, Mike


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

In my experience with Clear Creek road closures they are very strict and don't give much heed to kayakers.

I heard on the radio this morning that the road may be closed for weeks.

If you want to paddle Clear Creek, Kermits to Golden might be a good option for you.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

I work for the USGS Landslide Hazards Team and we are going up Clear Creek today to check out the Rock-fall. I'll post info on access to boaters and details as to when the slide will be cleared, etc. later today.


----------



## ec (Jun 7, 2004)

Police: The Road is closed, move along.
Driver: F#@$ OFF officer, don't you see the #[email protected] kayaks in my truck.
Police: I'm sorry sir, you can drive right up the canyon, have a GREAT time!! We cleared a special path for kayakers only.

LMAO!!


----------



## mikehs (Jun 13, 2005)

To Jonny Water - Is great you are working on the rock slide clean-up AND are a boater! Will await your most accurate info. Thanks!

To EC - it's always great to dream!!!! ;o)

Mike


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Currently they will not allow rafters or kayakers to pass through the section of Clear Creek where the landslide took place citing the danger of further collapse. So if you want to run something on Clear Creek, just plan on taking out above HWY 119. Everything below that point until you reach Golden is off limits for the time being...unless of course you want to hike up from Golden..which I doubt they'll let you do.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

It sounds like the canyon is going to be closed for a couple weeks.

As twitch stated they are concerned about more rocks coming down. 

I think they should set up a fast pass type gate, and give every boater a pass to get up the canyon to black rock and close it from there up.

How sweet would that be only CDOT and boaters allowed up the canyon.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Just heading up the canyon right now....will post in a couple hours...great timing huh??? Clear Creek is at peak flow RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Johnny, do you know if you guys are going to be hauling everything out, or will some stuff be pushed into the creek? 
It seems much cheaper just to push it in and around. May make for a new rapid?


----------



## Pogge (Apr 4, 2005)

I emailed CDOT this morning and here is the response that I received.

Jefferson County Sheriff 
PR 05-24 
For Immediate ReleaseJune 22, 2005 

Contact: 
Jacki Tallman 
Jim Shires 
Public Information Director Public Information Officer 
303-271-5697  work 303-271-5601  work 
303-435-1421  cell 303-435-2395  cell 

Safety concerns call for closure of Clear Creek 

The Jefferson County Sheriffs Office will close all waterway activity on Clear Creek between State Highway 119 and State Highway 58 in Clear Creek Canyon. This closure is due to the safety concerns surrounding the potential of additional falling rocks since the massive rockslide on June 21.

Rafting, kayaking, tubing and fishing will be prohibited beginning at 10 a.m. on June 22, 2005. Violators will be issued a summons for a class 2 petty offense, punishable by a fine of one hundred dollars. 

The closure will stay in place until the Colorado Department of Transportation (CDOT) opens the roadway. The closure is expected to last between two to four weeks.

Vehicle travel is also prohibited through the canyon by order of CDOT. Travelers are advised to take I-70 west to exit 244 the east on US 6 to State Highway 119.

This sucks!!!


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

All the above information is true....the total cost of the incident is estimated between $1-1.5 million. The canyon will most likely be closed for a couple weeks. This long closure period is due to mitigation efforts to reduce the number of falling rocks in this area in the furture. They are not pushing the debris into the river so no new rapids. Sorry all!


----------



## patrickt (Oct 10, 2003)

*CWWA Update on Clear Creek Closure*

Hey All. I just wanted to give you an update on the road/river closure. I spoke to Jeffco and CDOT today about the road and river closure on Clear Creek. The press release makes it sound like Jeffco and CDOT are worried about the water being "dangerous", but the real issue is repairing the road and not having to worry about risk during the blasting and clean up phases. Apparently, CDOT will be doing some blasting over the next week or so, and wants to be able to move rock without worrying about traffic, etc. By statute (C.R.S. § 33-13-111) kayaks are exempt from law enforcement orders closing waterways. The exemption is subject to five exceptions, which includes an exception for when an accident occurs in or near a body of water, and another for when there is active construction or transportation projects underway. I've been told that AFTER the blasting (and perhaps some of the cleanup) is over, a section of the road/river between 73 and 119 MIGHT (do not read will) be opened. Obviously, the timing is terrible, and hopefully a portion of the river will re-open soon. If I hear more, I'll post. Cheers. Patrick Tooley CWWA Access.


----------



## patrickt (Oct 10, 2003)

*Highway 58 revisited*

Yes, I know it's Highway 58 and not 73. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks much for the clear info on Clear Creek. 

Would it help if many of us called to CDOT and asked to open the road up to Green Bridge or tunnel 2 or so. That's 5 miles from the slide. It should give them enough room and distance for the radio controlled blasting.


----------



## patrickt (Oct 10, 2003)

I don't think it would hurt if it is done correctly. For about four or five years certain legislators tried to get rid of the kayak exemption. We were always able to kill the amendment deleting the exemption. A couple of years ago, the bill was amended to include the five limited exceptions which allow law enforcement to close waterways to everyone, including kayakers. I think we should be careful not to give anyone a reason to try and eliminate the kayak exemption completely. There are legitimate governmental safety and operation concerns that support some sort of closure to do the blasting, clean-up, etc. I just want the closure to be for as short a period and short a stretch as possible. So long as the dialogue is respectful and appropriate it may help open at least some sections of the river sooner. I spoke to several people at Jeffco and CDOT. Bob Wilson, a public information officer at CDOT, was informative and understands everyone's perspective. He might be a good one to call. I don't have his number with me now, but if you call CDOT I'm sure they can get you to him. The other thing to keep in mind with Jeffco is that last year they had to deal with the girder collapsing on the overpass, which killed a family. Jeffco may be gunshy as a result. Cheers.


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

so it sounds like the Kermits run is accessible??? put-in at Kermits and take-out at 119. -t


----------



## Jacob (May 22, 2005)

Patrickt, thanks for the insights. Can you tell us which legislators were trying to shut down the kayak exemption? Are they elected officials? No nasty emails or anything, but I'd like to make sure I'm not voting for someone who doesn't represent our interests.


----------



## patrickt (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Jacob. It would take some digging for me to reconstruct that. What I will do is post if there are new efforts to eliminate the kayak exemption, with contact info for those legislators sponsoring the legislation.


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

*Open for recreation!*

I just heard on the news that tomorrow, the road will:

"open from Golden to within 1-1/2 miles from the rock slide area" 

"Only recreational traffic will be allowed through."

"The rafters, kayakers, hikers: everyone that has been begging us to get back inot the canyon, tomorrow morning, will be able to do so.

"You still will not be able to drive through the rock slide site, but waterway access will be open."

WB2 NEWS


----------



## ec (Jun 7, 2004)

ec said:


> Police: The Road is closed, move along.
> Driver: F#@$ OFF officer, don't you see the #[email protected] kayaks in my truck.
> Police: I'm sorry sir, you can drive right up the canyon, have a GREAT time!! We cleared a special path for kayakers only.
> 
> LMAO!!


I can bust this out now.....kick ass! :lol:


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

*Cyclists?*

Is the road open to cyclists?


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I was talking to one of the contsruction workers the other day up there and he was saying NO bicycles because there is still a bunch of heavy equipment running up and down the canyon. But it didn't sound like they where doing anything about the folks that did ride up there.

On a side note it is so nice to be up there without a mass of vehicles going by, it almost feels like a remote river again. I wonder if we can just keep knocking rocks off to keep that part of the canyon closed???


----------



## DamonB (Apr 19, 2005)

Was up there yesterday. They seem to be enforcing a 8pm curfew as well.


d
out


----------



## KOlson (May 10, 2004)

We ran the lower section last night. Make sure you get your trucks out of there by 8pm...They warned us last night, as we we 15 min past 8pm. Next time they will tow us.


----------

